# work desk advice please



## LHowes (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi I'm new to this forum. I am a mosaic artist and have been commissioned to do a mosaic on a 1.5 Sq M Birch 28mm thick piece of wood. I have sealed it with Yacht varnish on the back and the sides as this is going outside. I an struggling to complete this on the floor due to having a bad back. With this in mind can anyone recommend any portable stands that will carry this weight? This is extremely heavy.
All advice would be very welcome and much appreciated.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Saw horses will do exactly what you want. You can either buy or make. Harbor Freight has inexpensive ones that should do the job for you.
 Harbor Freight Saw Horses 

Either the $12 or $14 horses should work for you.

George


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

photos of your concerns will always get you the most accurate replies.
welcome to the forum !! sounds like a really cool project you have going on there.
can you share it with us ?


----------



## LHowes (Jan 27, 2021)

GeorgeC said:


> Saw horses will do exactly what you want. You can either buy or make. Harbor Freight has inexpensive ones that should do the job for you.
> Harbor Freight Saw Horses
> 
> Either the $12 or $14 horses should work for you.
> ...


Many thanks I have ordered these


----------



## LHowes (Jan 27, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> photos of your concerns will always get you the most accurate replies.
> welcome to the forum !! sounds like a really cool project you have going on there.
> can you share it with us ?


There you go. I live in a village that has a famous castle & they have commissioned me to do a mosaic of this with a rainbow effect around it to support all our frontline staff re Covid. There's still lots to do any my back is starting to have problems from bending.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Where do you live?

Gwoege


----------



## LHowes (Jan 27, 2021)

GeorgeC said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> Gwoege


The Uk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You live a long way from me. Hope the saw horses save your back.

George


----------

